# Changing ERG to ERI ?



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)

What about changing to forum Extended Range Guitar to Extended Range Instrument?
It's an easy fix but not really important, it's just slightly helpful.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2008)

Could be nice move, but ER Stringed Instruments will be better imo


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, the line is blurred, but they are called bass guitars, right? And regular guitars? so anything in between would be a guitar, no doubt?


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

They're still ERG's. I'd like Basses to be kept in the Bass forum though, ERG or no.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Could be nice move, but ER Stringed Instruments will be better imo



 I may as well name the site sevenstringedguitars.org in that case.  I'm not going to get that technical with it.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean, it wasn't the best name 

But there is really hard to draw the line between ERG and ERB. We have to look at the scale, range or something else  It's hard to do it. In ERG section we have to post baritone topics, so it's much more confusing then  There are 6 string baritones and normal guitars tuned like baritones, so where's the line ???
my


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 30, 2008)

manystrings.org?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2008)

o nooooo


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 30, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> manystrings.org?


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

Apophis said:


> yeah I know what you mean, it wasn't the best name
> 
> But there is really hard to draw the line between ERG and ERB. We have to look at the scale, range or something else  It's hard to do it. In ERG section we have to post baritone topics, so it's much more confusing then  There are 6 string baritones and normal guitars tuned like baritones, so where's the line ???
> my



You can't tell the difference between a baritone guitar and a bass? I'm not following you. Baritone guitars are ERG's. Extended range basses are bass guitars. 

This isn't a bass forum, so I just lump all the bass topics into the bass forum. I don't want to get 12 different forums for basses as well. This is a guitarist site, and the bass forum's there because as guitarists, a lot of us own/play basses as well, know what I mean?


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2008)

You only need two forums, really.

"Crap that no one cares about forum", and of course "The lefty forum"

Less clutter that way.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

Aren't those one in the same?


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I suppose they are.

Ok, just one forum. 

"The lefty forum"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, we need a 

1) "Awesome Shit" forum, and then a 
2) "Hi guys! I Wear A Helmet!" forum. Moderated by, of course, you Scott.



I think everything is fine the way it is.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)

So If I find an extended range subcontra clarinet, where should I post it ?
Also, all of these multi string instrument that I post from time to time, are they not welcomed since this is a guitar forum ? 
And we do need a helmet forum.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So If I find an extended range subcontra clarinet, where should I post it ?



Clarinet Forum - 8notes.com


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So If I find an extended range subcontra clarinet, where should I post it ?
> Also, all of these multi string instrument that I post from time to time, are they not welcomed since this is a guitar forum ?
> And we do need a helmet forum.



 Give me a fuckin' break dude. You can moderate the helmet forum.


----------



## Scott (Jan 30, 2008)

Fuck that! That's my gig.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)

Scott said:


> Fuck that! That's my gig.



+1


----------



## Shawn (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarinet? Why not post it in the Jazz forum.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Clarinet? Why not post it in the Jazz forum.



Yeah, that was what I was thinking to, but extended range nuts seems to like all sorts of instrument,. But then again extended range nuts seems to like all sorts of music to.


----------

